# Female - First Cycle



## olivialexie (25 d ago)

Hello, so after a lot of research I am wanting to run my first cycle. Obviously options are limited as I am female (and not looking for extreme amounts of mass just yet) but I am thinking anavar and clen. I want to cut some fat whilst maintaining lean mass, currently sitting at around 17% body fat. Hoping to compete in the upcoming season. A little bit of backstory, I used to be very overweight and went from 220lb to 130lb (currently) plus I am 5'2. I struggled a lot with binge eating which I managed to get under control through bodybuilding, but sometimes I do still get urges so would appreciate advice on what appetite suppressants worked for you during prep. I also have polycystic ovarian syndrome (which is how I gained my weight in the first place) and already have slightly high testosterone so anything other than anavar is probably too risky.

I used aderall back when I was at the start of my weight loss journey and it was very successful, but my current supplier does not have it so that is out of the question this time. Would modafanil work instead?

Thanks


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum,

have you used clen before?
If not, I’d advice just dieting normal.
Clenbuterol is quite harsh with sides.

might suggest though, if you do run clen
Then starting at 20micrograms per day and increasing to 40 if sides are bareable.
Going beyond 60mcg for me personally the sides just outweigh any benefit.
didn’t really get leaner either after about a week, I just seemed to get stronger.
Anavar and a tidy diet will be much better than clen.

so to recap,
20 mcg per day.
Increase if needed.
This keeps sides minimal.
Avoid taking after 4pm
Do not over do hi intensity cardio.
Steady state is better while using.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

There's a Reddit board for female PED users - I think it's r/steroidsxx - I'd suggest reading what users say on there as to my knowledge there no active female PED users on here at present.

The only person I think who may have some experience is @Clubber Lang as his partner also competes (I think)


----------



## Norse12 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi, I'm male but my wife has run 6-7 or so cycles, at 5'7" around 63kg in the wellness style (focus on legs and glutes, not so much work on upper body). Anavar at 10mg per day gave her extreme mood swings, to the point that it caused marriage issues and reduced quality of life. Being angry and thinking everyone else is stupid all day every day. It became impossible to use it (she tried 3 times). She's normally a very calm person.

Primobolan acetate tablets at 75mg per day had a much higher gains vs sides profile for her. 75mg per day sounds a lot but the bioavailability is very poor, the chemical composition is differnet (not c17aa which means it's broken down in the liver very quickly before it has any anabolic effect). Good lean gains, little effect on mood. By far her favourite compound. I know anavar is hyped all over the internet as the best starting compound, but personally I would suggest to consider primo ace instead.

I don't see how modafinil will help to control your hunger. You may look into semaglutide or tirzepatide, both are relatively new in the bodybuilding community and are often very effective at reducing appetite in long term. Sibutramine reduces appetite very strongly, but tolerance is built quickly and seems less effective after just 2-3 weeks.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

olivialexie said:


> Hello, so after a lot of research I am wanting to run my first cycle. Obviously options are limited as I am female (and not looking for extreme amounts of mass just yet) but I am thinking anavar and clen. I want to cut some fat whilst maintaining lean mass, currently sitting at around 17% body fat. *Hoping to compete in the upcoming season. A little bit of backstory, I used to be very overweight and went from 220lb to 130lb (currently) plus I am 5'2. I struggled a lot with binge eating which I managed to get under control through bodybuilding, but sometimes I do still get urges so would appreciate advice on what appetite suppressants worked for you during prep*. I also have polycystic ovarian syndrome (which is how I gained my weight in the first place) and already have slightly high testosterone so anything other than anavar is probably too risky.
> 
> I used aderall back when I was at the start of my weight loss journey and it was very successful, but my current supplier does not have it so that is out of the question this time. Would modafanil work instead?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome!
I hope I don't come across in a negative way but I am seriously worried about you.
But you are not ready for this. Just that back story alone and the fact that you are still suffering from unhealthy relationship with food and body image forces me not to encourage you continue this path for the time being.
Yes bodybuilding allowed you to "mask" those underlying problems just because it gave you that power of control over things.

What you are considering of doing is literally a disaster waiting to happen and I do not want you go down that route because I am afraid it is not going to end well. If you read and listened anything I just wrote and would like to drop me a message I'd be more than happy to have a chat with you and hopefully steer you in a better direction.


----------



## olivialexie (25 d ago)

felladrol said:


> Welcome!
> I hope I don't come across in a negative way but I am seriously worried about you.
> But you are not ready for this. Just that back story alone and the fact that you are still suffering from unhealthy relationship with food and body image forces me not to encourage you continue this path for the time being.
> Yes bodybuilding allowed you to "mask" those underlying problems just because it gave you that power of control over things.
> ...


I’ve maintained my weight loss for over 2 years now (well with some body recomposition involved), so I’m not really sure how this is worrying? My relationship with food is fine except for occasionally I want to eat more than normal because that was always my coping mechanism but I know how to control it, and my body image is okay. I want to compete because it’s the next logical step in my bodybuilding journey, not for weight loss or purely aesthetic reasons.

I do appreciate your concern, but I have also been through skin removal surgeries, eating disorder therapy and counselling and I am truly in the best place in regards to body image so it’s not as though I'm going into it blindly. I’ve probably done more work on self-image than most bodybuilders because of how big my weight loss was


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

olivialexie said:


> I’ve maintained my weight loss for over 2 years now (well with some body recomposition involved), so I’m not really sure how this is worrying? My relationship with food is fine except for occasionally I want to eat more than normal because that was always my coping mechanism but I know how to control it, and my body image is okay. I want to compete because it’s the next logical step in my bodybuilding journey, not for weight loss or purely aesthetic reasons.
> 
> I do appreciate your concern, but I have also been through skin removal surgeries, eating disorder therapy and counselling and I am truly in the best place in regards to body image so it’s not as though I'm going into it blindly. I’ve probably done more work on self-image than most bodybuilders because of how big my weight loss was


Well that deserves a massive well done thus far then. Good on you and keep up the hard work!


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

olivialexie said:


> I’ve maintained my weight loss for over 2 years now (well with some body recomposition involved), so I’m not really sure how this is worrying? *My relationship with food is fine except for occasionally I want to eat more than normal because that was always my coping mechanism but I know how to control it*, and my body image is okay. I want to compete because it’s the next logical step in my bodybuilding journey, not for weight loss or purely aesthetic reasons...


So it really isn't so a-okay huh?
I would assume you also understand what getting ready for a contest comes with but let me just blabber it out anyways.
And that is, more often than not, extreme calorie restriction.
I sincerely hope you are ready for it not just physically but especially mentally because that if anything is going to battle test your mental fortitude.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you currently have a coach? I've heard good things about jase, he has worked with alot of woman. Not sure what he charges these days


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And just one more thing because I happen to know a few things about getting "pretty" lean.
It's not just the contest prep in of itself that is hard but the period that follows once it's all over.
Those who've been there should know exactly what I mean.
I would say it may potentially be even more demanding to some people than the actual contest prep. And what I am primarily referring to is those "unpleasant" changes in your outer "shelf".


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

But another HUGE one is that never ending hunger but you still have to control yourself because otherwise that is not going to end well.

Anyways I am done with this rambling and to close this off I wish you the best of luck Mrs ✌


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

felladrol said:


> Anyways I am done with this rambling and to close this off I wish you the best of luck Mrs ✌


That's all you ever do is ramble, never actually giving out any useful advise.
OP came in for cycle help not a mental health check .


----------



## Lockstock123 (4 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> That's all you ever do is ramble, never actually giving out any useful advise.
> OP came in for cycle help not a mental health check .


Was thinking the same we are on a bodybuilding forum and this guy is trying to talk people out of bodybuilding 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> That's all you ever do is ramble, never actually giving out any useful advise.
> OP came in for cycle help not a mental health check .


And that's n administrator saying it, at last.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> That's all you ever do is ramble, never actually giving out any useful advise.
> OP came in for cycle help not a mental health check .


Are you serious?
So you are saying I should of just blabbered out a list of drugs she should start taking instead of actually raising an important and valid point. I'm curious to know how much have you followed this scene if you have. This is a genuine question to you.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

felladrol said:


> Are you serious?
> So you are saying I should of just blabbered out a list of drugs she should start taking instead of actually raising an important and valid point. I'm curious to know how much have you followed this scene if you have. This is a genuine question to you.


She asked for advice specifically about competing. You are questioning her mental health rather than answering what she is asking advice for. She has already dropped 90lbs. This shows she has some mental strength about her. Youre just talking shite as usual


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Unlike some of you I do have morals and I am not going to advice someone with a background of eating disorder on how to use appetite suppressants for fook sake. I'm sincerely baffled by such response but anyways I am done wasting mine and others time here...
@simonboyle


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> She asked for advice specifically about competing. You are questioning her mental health rather than answering what she is asking advice for. She has already dropped 90lbs. This shows she has some mental strength about her. Youre just talking shite as usual


Read between the lines for fook sake.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

felladrol said:


> Are you serious?
> So you are saying I should of just blabbered out a list of drugs she should start taking instead of actually raising an important and valid point. I'm curious to know how much have you followed this scene if you have. This is a genuine question to you.


Not speaking is a valid option many of us have suggested you try for a change


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

felladrol said:


> Are you serious?
> So you are saying I should of just blabbered out a list of drugs she should start taking instead of actually raising an important and valid point. I'm curious to know how much have you followed this scene if you have. This is a genuine question to you.


For the sake of moderating I read pretty much every thread and I constantly see you pop up on a lot of threads and give no advise...
Take today for example, on the 'How do you transition from Test P to Test E' thread your advise was 'That is one way to do it' - how is that in anyway helpful to that OP? On this thread you have asked a new female member to DM you after giving her a lecture and telling her you are worried about her which comes across as creepy, and again you have offered no real advise, everyone else that has replied has tried to help.

Seems to me you just like boosting your post count rather than helping others out. You would rather be pedantic and read between the lines than answer asked questions. Yes from time to time some members may need a reality check but time and place and all that.

And to answer your question, I have very limited experience of female bodybuilding which is why I haven't replied to OP.

To me you seem of no benefit to this forum, I have already banned two members today and happy to make it three - last warning about your conduct on here.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> For the sake of moderating I read pretty much every thread and I constantly see you pop up on a lot of threads and give no advise...
> Take today for example, on the 'How do you transition from Test P to Test E' thread your advise was 'That is one way to do it' - how is that in anyway helpful to that OP? *On this thread you have asked a new female member to DM you after giving her a lecture* and telling her you are worried about her which comes across as creepy, and again you have offered no real advise, everyone else that has replied has tried to help.
> 
> Seems to me you just like boosting your post count rather than helping others out. You would rather be pedantic and read between the lines than answer asked questions. Yes from time to time some members may need a reality check but time and place and all that.
> ...


He gave an answer to his own question so what's the big deal?
You skipped over my question to you have which was have you followed this scene at all. I'm asking this because this particular thing isn't anything super uncommon in this sport and some people actually have talked very openly about it.
Yes that's correct I did not offer any advice as far as using appetite suppressants and starving yourself goes.
Why?
Well perhaps you need to re-read the original message.
I'm probably gonna get kicked the fook out soon but that's fine, I am still not going to change my stance about promoting a harmful behavior.

I'll leave this thread alone and let you experts help her out.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

felladrol said:


> He gave an answer to his own question so what's the big deal?
> You skipped over my question to you have which was have you followed this scene at all. I'm asking this because this particular thing isn't anything super uncommon in this sport and some people actually have talked very openly about it.
> Yes that's correct I did not offer any advice as far as using appetite suppressants and starving yourself goes.
> Why?
> ...


Deflection doesn't work on me, have banned you from this thread.


----------



## olivialexie (25 d ago)

felladrol said:


> And just one more thing because I happen to know a few things about getting "pretty" lean.
> It's not just the contest prep in of itself that is hard but the period that follows once it's all over.
> Those who've been there should know exactly what I mean.
> I would say it may potentially be even more demanding to some people than the actual contest prep. And what I am primarily referring to is those "unpleasant" changes in your outer "shelf".


 If you're talking about chest, I went from a 38F to a 32/4 B 😂 I am very aware of what extreme weight loss does to the female chest lol. I have none anymore. I am planning on getting breast implants when I have the disposable cash, but I am still paying off my skin surgery so that has to wait. I'm aware of what prep is, I did a short prep pre-tummy tuck to get as lean as possible so my results would be the best they could, so I've followed the steps/cardio/diet plan etc. Not for as long or to the extremely low body fat %, but I definitely have a good understanding.

I promise you I am intelligent and well-informed, and not a newcomer to bodybuilding. I am just a newcomer to the cycle side of things.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> *@simonboyle *


Why do you tag ya little bum chum?


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

I would steer clear of dopamine drugs like Modafinil, dopamine by its nature means a risk of addiction. 

Adderall is dextroamphetamine so very dopaminergic, but not getting addicted to Adderall doesn’t mean Modafinil will be ok. 

I’d avoid both personally to be safe. Just my 2 pence 😊


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Why do you tag ya little bum chum?


I'm not that little.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

So, just to be clear OP, you're waiting to have surgery to remove excess skin too? 

I'd be inclined to agree with some of the above and say perhaps not jump on to drugs. Have seen the very same thing said here by men over the years and there wasn't sugar coating it then.

If you're waiting to get loose skin removed then fat loss isn't going to be particularly visible or measurable, and adding drugs in to the mix just isn't it. If you insist on using use veruow doses. Very low. And I'd leave clen alone.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> I'm not that little.


6 foot 2? Just a guess, not that you've mentioned it many times before...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> 6 foot 2? Just a guess, not that you've mentioned it many times before...


Mention it when my stats are asked. So yeah you wil leave seen me say it before, seeing as it's one of my stats. Anything else?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

simonboyle said:


> Mention it when my stats are asked. So yeah you wil leave seen me say it before, seeing as it's one of my stats. Anything else?


He also thinks you look like a raging homosexual as do alot of us and talk a load of shite isnt that right @Weight-a-minute!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's try and keep this on topic now... and that applies to me as well.


----------



## olivialexie (25 d ago)

simonboyle said:


> So, just to be clear OP, you're waiting to have surgery to remove excess skin too?
> 
> I'd be inclined to agree with some of the above and say perhaps not jump on to drugs. Have seen the very same thing said here by men over the years and there wasn't sugar coating it then.
> 
> If you're waiting to get loose skin removed then fat loss isn't going to be particularly visible or measurable, and adding drugs in to the mix just isn't it. If you insist on using use veruow doses. Very low. And I'd leave clen alone.


No, I've already had skin removal surgery on my stomach, I have more that I want eventually (breast implants aren't really related to skin removal but in a perfect world I'd have upper back/bra line done with them) but the skin on my stomach was the biggest issue I had as its where I carried most of my weight being a small female. The other areas are more minor so filled out with more muscle I think they will be fine. Last time I had my body fat % measured it was at 16% so regardless of the skin I am relatively lean.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

olivialexie said:


> No, I've already had skin removal surgery on my stomach, I have more that I want eventually (breast implants aren't really related to skin removal but in a perfect world I'd have upper back/bra line done with them) but the skin on my stomach was the biggest issue I had as its where I carried most of my weight being a small female. The other areas are more minor so filled out with more muscle I think they will be fine. Last time I had my body fat % measured it was at 16% so regardless of the skin I am relatively lean.


Then I stand by my original post.


----------

